# 08 brute 750 fuel pump equivilant??? Is it out there???



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, Like most of my fello Brute owners that have spent that 500.00 on a new pump, well I am the next victim on this issue, I have 1200 miles on my Brute and around 400 hrs, my vent has been relocated to the pod the first day i got it, ive always filtered my gas and have changed the sock on several occasions throughout its life, I'm guessing it was just its time to go. But here is my question after searching through several sheves at the local auto parts stores and and reading every thing on the internet. My wife of all people asked me today, " Why dont you just find a fuel pump out of another Kawi product and rob the motor out of it" still cant beleive she said that. So I thought about it as well and I would put money on it that kawasaki uses that pump motor in more than one application, teryx for sure but i thought about the motorcycle world, so i ran a random search on ebay for kawi fuel pumps and that opened up the world of ideas, only problem with my idea. Which one has that motor in it, the pumps are alot cheaper but which one has it. Is there anyone out there that has this knowledge that i am lacking or also ride another efi kawi product that has two wheels that can help The Brute community. HELP PLEASE!! THE ANSWER IS OUT THERE.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

We have several threads on replacement pumps and what works. Just do a search.

Here's one

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4985&highlight=Fuel+Pump


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> We have several threads on replacement pumps and what works. Just do a search.
> 
> Here's one
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4985&highlight=Fuel+Pump


 
Ive read this, I am talkin about what other kawi product has this pump in it, I know there has to be more than just two, I found several fuel pump assemblies for efi motorcycles and other wheelers that there pumps were wheel below the 500 hundred dollar range, and there all kawi's. are they just pickin on us or what. I dont mind modding my bike with an internal ne pump and adding a return line. Im just curious is it out there in other bikes other than the brute and teryx, cause every one that i found today that was off of a fuel injected bike was no higher than 200 bucks! Is it ou there???


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well good luck with that. The 08s seem to me the ones with the most fuel pump problems yet the 09s and up have far fewer problems. Some have found the screens completely plugged though and have been able to clean them up and back working again.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Mine is an 09 and i have been through a pump already. I found a used pump from a good friend that works on Brutes and i bought it a 1/4 of that price. Cleaned it up, put a new sock on it and still using it today.... Good luck bro your going to need it. Kawie definitely makes me feel like Chrysler. You cant get all your parts for a Chrysler vehicle at a auto parts store. They want you to go to the dealer. So they make it monopoly in that factor...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

What pump is it and a part # would be great too.Im not in need of one but would like to know.:bigok:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> Mine is an 09 and i have been through a pump already. I found a used pump from a good friend that works on Brutes and i bought it a 1/4 of that price. Cleaned it up, put a new sock on it and still using it today.... Good luck bro your going to need it. Kawie definitely makes me feel like Chrysler. You cant get all your parts for a Chrysler vehicle at a auto parts store. They want you to go to the dealer. So they make it monopoly in that factor...


its not just chysler...ford and chevy do it too..

back on topic though...i see your point, you would think they use the motor in more than one applicaton, to cut costs...you need a fuel pump parts breakdown of several bikes to really see what motor is in each of them... right


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

blue beast said:


> its not just chysler...ford and chevy do it too..
> 
> back on topic though...i see your point, you would think they use the motor in more than one applicaton, to cut costs...you need a fuel pump parts breakdown of several bikes to really see what motor is in each of them... right


 
Thats Right, I have been reading tons of forums about several other kawi pump issues, I have been able to find a few pictures of some as well but no matches. I have a friend that works at a salvage yard for bikes and atvs. I am goin to take my pump up there and were goin to pull every fuel injected model pump and get after it, He doesnt have them all but were definetly going to try and help save us all some money. If anyone else has access to anything like this please let me know.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I think I might have found it, after alot of reading and searching I just might, not a hundred percent sure but I think it is also in the kfxr 450. they are using the same airtex strainer mod as us, could be a fluke but I am goin to continue it and keep yall posted unless somone reads this that has kfxr there willin to pull the pump motor out of and take pictures and post them for us? I did some reading on some of there threads and found them saying it is a Mitsubishi pump and there bikes have to sustain the same 43psi, but havnt been able to confirm the numbers on it yet or secure a picture.
I do know that these pump assemblies go for around 180 new on ebay. alot better then the 500!!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I ran a random search on the uc-t35 pumps and have found several items on it, apparently Suzuki is using these pumps as well. I will be goin to a salvage yard in the next few days and I'll let y'all know what I come up with.


Read this http://nswbandits.forumotion.net/t1350p45-go-gone


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

heres another one http://www.twtex.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59901


found somthing interesting on zuki 2 wheeler part numbers, we are in need of a mitsubishi uc-t35 pump, well read these numbers on this one and online parts houses gives you a complete breakdown of the pumps and you can buy every part of the pump sepereate other than the t-35 motor,(who'd a thought). but there are so mant different zuki bikes out there that have this motor in it i cant even list them all, I hope this helps the Brute comunity!











I have ordered a pump assembly out of an 09 Gsxr 750 for 40 bucks, it should be here in a few days, when it gets here I'll tear down the pump and take some pics of it, its not that a new pump out of another bike will save you tons, its just that there are so many different bikes out there that we can get there pumps out of for alot less. Let ya know when it gets here.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome , keep us updated please ...


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Definitely keep us updated


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

This is out of an 09 gsxr 750, and look what I pulled out of it. The uc-t35 fuel pump motor

Other bikes that i have confirmed there in:

Suzuki Bandit 1250, efi model
Suzuki Burgamn AN400 2008-2009
Suzuki Gladius SFV 650 2008-2009
Suzuki Gsx 650f 2009 
Suzuki Gsx-r750 2009
There are models of zuki bikes that have this pump motor in it just havnt confirmed it yet. 
Still suspect it to be in the Kfx 450r but not confirmed, runs same psi and flow rating and have found threads of it being a mitsibishi pump but no pictures of it nor a model number of it.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Forgot the good one.



I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Istorm (May 27, 2011)

This is some good stuff and I appreciate everyone's time on this issue. I am having problems with mine and plan on replacing it myself. Thanks


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Try to replace the 2nd filter on top before buying a new motor mine is running like a champ now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4985


----------

